
Mysterious gut doctor begging Americans to throw out this vegetable. But which? - kuusisto
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2019/5/8/18537279/chum-box-weird-sponsored-links-gut-doctor
======
kuusisto
For those who don't want to read the actual interesting story about chumbox
advertising:

"Anyway, seems like the vegetable is corn."

